# Bug in mem settings?



## Gnomer (Jan 14, 2005)

I think i have found a bug in memsettings atitoll 0.0.23
I use Asus p4c800 Ati9600pro winXp
I dont know english well but i try to explain
First i start my atitool and press mem button (down left corner)
new window opens (Memory timings rv350)
scroll down to MEM_TRFC param and try to change it
lowes is 13 clock then all is normal up to 28 clock and then comes some trash dont know how to explain.... looks same like when u have wrong encoding in explorer-lots of strings with bad symbols and no meaning letters.
Heh i hve tryed ))
Now u need to try to understand ))


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2005)

you are right .. nice find .. this will be fixed in the next version


----------



## Gnomer (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok. Nice to help you making this really usefull programm better.


----------

